# Mt Holly, NJ - Winter 1 yr F B&T



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12474728

Burlington Co AS, WInter, 1 yr, owners moved and left behind, likes kids/dogs, playful








[/img]


----------



## wsumner26 (Jan 27, 2006)

the poor girl is so scared. Some people are idiots.


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

bump


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

So sad! That's what happened to my Mya


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Bump...she must be so sad and confused


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

Bump for Winter....poor thing, I can't believe how heartless some people can be. She is beautiful.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

ADOPTED


----------



## brt (Sep 16, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: dogsaverADOPTED


Great news!!!


----------

